# FS: 1 Tivo Wireless G adapter



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

For Sale, 1 Tivo Wireless G adapter. Like new, used only a couple of months by my parents.

$25 shipped in continental US.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

^


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

sold


----------

